# TRI-CONTEST, 3 CHANCES TO WIN



## [M]artin (Aug 29, 2010)

So umad cuz everyone else's drawing skillz are stylin' on u? WELL THOSE DAYS ARE GONE. MAYBE.

Now, there are three different ways to win! But who cares about that. All you care about are prizes. So what can you win? Well, a Steam copy of the hit suicidal ninja robot title, "*PLAIN SIGHThttp://store.steampowered.com/app/49900/*http://store.steampowered.com/app/49900/"!

Now once again, there are *three copies of Plain Sight* up for grabs, *three different categories*, and *three different ways* to win a copy. Here they are...

-----

*DRAWING COMPETITION*

For those of you that want to continue your domination with a pencil, this competition is still here. 

For this competition, you must *include your interpretation of the GBAtemp mascot (reference pichttp://bit.ly/8XkPt5) somewhere. Also, a gummi bear character must be present. Get creative!*

Guys, if you don't wanna draw digitally or don't have a tablet, you don't have to! Draw on paper and scan it in or use a camera and take a picture of the paper sketch! Color it in with colored pencils/crayons if you wish! Or, scan it in and trace it digitally to color it digitally!

-----

*PHOTOGRAPHY COMPETITION*

Grab a camera and head outside! (OH GOD NO, ANYWHERE BUT OUT INTO THE REAL WORLD!!! *GASP*)

The theme of this competition is *architectural photography*. So head out and find a picture of a structure (doesn't necessarily have to be a building) that you find particularly interesting. Core photography elements will be taken into consideration when choosing a winner, such as composition, setting, rule of thir-BLAHBLAHBLAH

You can add post-effects to your photo entries (eg, color correction, filters, color modes, photoshop tweaks, etc) but keep in mind, some of the best photos are the ones left untouched, raw, and natural!

-----

*POETRY (LOL) COMPETITION*

Okay, so you can't draw and can't hold a camera straight to save your life, but you have a way with words? Well then this category is for you! The theme of this competition is *hilarious game haikus*. You must *create a haiku summing up your thoughts on a recent game you've played, AND MAKE IT FUNNY*.

-----

So, to sum it all up, three copies of Plain Sight up for grabs, one copy will be awarded to one winner from each category in the end. 

Yes, you can enter as many times as you want across as many categories as you want, INFINITE ENTRIES (increase your chances of winning AND become immersed in multiple forms of art or some shit, WOO HOO!)

No, you can't win more than once, there will be three unique winners.

No, you can't choose another prize, I already bought the three copies, SO HA

Yes, I hate you all equally, so judging will not be biased in any way

-----

*DEADLINE TIME IS HERE (one week from now): WORLD TIMEhttp://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...h=9&day=4&year=2010&hour=23&min=0&sec=0&p1=64*http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...h=9&day=4&year=2010&hour=23&min=0&sec=0&p1=64

HAVE AT YOU!







---------------

*CONTEST OVER!*

Here are your winners:

-----

*Drawing Competition*






Zarcon and her surreal, dark depiction of the GBAtemp mascot, a grim gummi bear, and one certain Fish that seems too familiar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!

-----

*Photography Competition*






updowners and his beautiful shot of Tower X (?). Excellent colors and angle of shot, LOVE IT! Congrats!

-----

*Poetry (LOL) Competition*



			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> *Haiku*
> Let's play TF2!
> Oh yay, I'm on your team too!
> JK. Backstabbed. FOO.



tinymonkeyt and her excellent interpretation of what goes on in the mind of an asshole Spy player. Congrats!

-----

(All winners, please PM or contact me with either your SteamID or e-mail address associated to your Steam account so that you can receive your prize)

-----

Once again, congrats to *ALL* entrants! Take another look at all the entries in this topic, there's some truly great stuff here. A week ago, there was nothing! Pat yourselves on the back!

Don't worry, I have another copy of another mystery Steam game that I'll be giving away in a contest that starts on Labor Day (this Monday), so stick around!!!


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 29, 2010)

Alrighty then


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll do Photography & Illustration. 

For photography, can you add any post effects or w/e?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll enter! Just not now, busy picking winners for my contest!

Edit: Nevermind lol


----------



## iFish (Aug 29, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I'll enter! Just not now, busy picking winners for my contest!



You already have Plain Sight...


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 29, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> I'll do Photography & Illustration.
> 
> For photography, can you add any post effects or w/e?


Ack, forgot to add that. Yea, editing it in now.

You *can* edit the photo, yes.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

Wait... I dont get this

*include your interpretation of the GBAtemp mascot somewhere. Also, a gummi bear must be present.*


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, people seem like they're in such giving moods lately!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 29, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Wow, people seem like they're in such giving moods lately!



I'd be in the giving mood too only if I had a job. . .  Sadly I don't :C


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

*Entry #1*

Wooo! Team Fortress 2.
Don't really know what to do,
But just eat the poo.​


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 29, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your drawing must include the GBAtemp mascot. Doesn't need to look exactly like it does here on the site, you can reimagine him however you want, but he must look somewhat similar. And there MUST be a gummi bear character in the drawing as well. Just cuz I like gummi bears. It's all up to your imagination!


----------



## lolzed (Aug 29, 2010)

My entry


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I played Peace Walker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

*Entry #2*

Borderlands my man
Isn't as hot as a pan,
But dull as a can.​


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ear-splitting VA?
Stupid-crap battle system?
ARC RISE FANTASIA


----------



## Orc (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow! Steam games!
ORC HIGHLY PROMOTES THIS CONTEST!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't read the first post. Oops. I didn't know Plain Sight was the prize


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

*Entry #3
*
Horror Overture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Has creepy caricature,
Soooo unlike Black Plague​---
I really want to get this game so sorry for my haikus


----------



## Orc (Aug 29, 2010)

GOD FUCKING FUCKFUCK I HAVE A CONTEST WINNING BUILDING THAT WILL WIN THIS BUILDING PHOTOGRAPHY WIN
But I suck at taking pictures! FUCK!
(Also, anyone in the Makati, Philippines area should STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY BUILDING.)


----------



## lolzed (Aug 29, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> snip


time to find your building


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> (Also, anyone in the Makati, Philippines area should STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY BUILDING.)


Do you mean... or nearly
the hostage taking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry, I'm far from there.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 29, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> GOD FUCKING FUCKFUCK I HAVE A CONTEST WINNING BUILDING THAT WILL WIN THIS BUILDING PHOTOGRAPHY WIN
> But I suck at taking pictures! FUCK!
> (Also, anyone in the Makati, Philippines area should STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY BUILDING.)


THE SHINY BUILDING IS MINE ?_?


----------



## lolzed (Aug 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the bus isn't in makati


----------



## Orc (Aug 29, 2010)

o: Let's not talk about the bus. 

ANYWAY.
The building is near Ayala. When you see it. IT WILL SEE YOU!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

*Entry #4*

Darn! Who knows Peggle?
It's stupid but extremely fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ok Bye, I'm done.​


----------



## lolzed (Aug 29, 2010)

Picture entry




Heh,glad I keep a bunch of old photos,time to dig.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

Dunno if this counts but There are some architectural structures there eh? Just not really noticeable



Spoiler










---------
A Student Convention. Blurred a little of their faces for total anonymity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler











Costello, We aren't breaking any rules right?


----------



## Overman1977 (Aug 29, 2010)

Endlessly grinding.
To get those small golden fyggs.
God, please kill me now.


----------



## haflore (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok then, here's my entry(haiku):

I'm playing FFXII,
Vaan must be a girl,
ESRB doesn't agree.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 29, 2010)

If only there was a way yto upload stupid pics on the phone!

Edit: haiku from idiot

_Zelda: Spirit Tracks involves rails
The hero is now a swordmans conductor
Princess Zelda the navi ghost_


----------



## Orc (Aug 29, 2010)

Based on a true story...
Game of Scott Pilgrim
Co-op fun with your girlfriend
Love will always win


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

Another picture.
It's my grandma's house, (From Facebook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Spoiler










---
Motion Blur! Not edited


Spoiler










---
Anchors Away!


Spoiler










----
Top view of the Ferris Wheel. (Rio Grande Rapids! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Spoiler










---
Mini coaster


Spoiler










---
Still in EK


Spoiler











*Entry #5 in Haiku*

Chess Titans kicks ass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But do you know what sucks balls?
Crap. I always lose.

*Entry #6*

Shattered Memories




So scary it shed me a tear
Though I should never fear.

*Entry #7*

ZOMG  Tekken!
Can't wait to defeat them all!
So bye AzazALL!

*Entry #8*

You know I miss Sly
But Sucker Punch don't give a fly
Oh well. We gotta try.

*Entry #9*

Play Dementium 2
Scary. Too good to be true.
Oh no! My brain just flew​ Omg I can't stop making more! Will I get disqualified posting a lot?


----------



## lolzed (Aug 29, 2010)

More entries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler








that's not me btw,but guess who's behind him


also



Spoiler








Some people might know what building this is


----------



## updowners (Aug 29, 2010)

Spoiler



























All pictures taken earlier this year. I might draw some stuff later too.


----------



## Gore (Aug 29, 2010)

Harvest Moon is fun
_I want to marry Muffy_
That bitch is so hot


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Dunno if this counts but There are some architectural structures there eh? Just not really noticeable
> Yea, that counts. I'm pretty loose on the rules for the photography portion. Likewise, I won't break down every haiku and get technical on them, it's the thought behind it and appeal that catches me.
> 
> QUOTE(Infinite Zero @ Aug 28 2010, 11:34 PM) Omg I can't stop making more! Will I get disqualified posting a lot?


Not at all! It's encouraged! You're increasing your chances while exploring your abilities...

Man, keep those haikus comin', some of these actually had me laughing out loud for a while, nice work guys


----------



## Splych (Aug 29, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> *snip*
> *Lapu-Lapu ? even without clicking the link , it was already my guess xD.*


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 29, 2010)

Giant sea wyverns,
Exxagereto armor
LOL MONSTER HUNTER


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

*Entry #10*

Tap tap on iTouch
The crappiest game there is
Just sit on your couch.​


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 29, 2010)

Here I'm on the road
Choosing the path I should choose
For Gielinor's good.

(if you don't get it, Runescape doesn't have any job restrictions and things like that)


----------



## Gore (Aug 29, 2010)

Save the world they said
He planned to provide water
My dad is dead.


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 29, 2010)

Level forty eight,
just to beat Leviathan?
You're doin' it wrong.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mind-controlled dragoon
By 'nother mind-controlled guy
WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!?!



Oh no it's Cirno
I'll Master Spark you, you b*tch
STAY FROSTY, FAIRY.



"C, left, left, A"
HERE'S A PAINTBALL, YOU MONSTER!
....hey! How'd it come off!?



This same plot again?
fr-rustrating to the max?
Yep. It's a Mario.


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 29, 2010)

Aaaah damn, I went to an awesome fairytale themepark 2 days ago, but forgot to bring my camera, and didn't know of this contest yet...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

*Entry #11*

Played with Tekken 6
Jin was absolutely lean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh it was just fixed.


*#12*

Know Carth Onasi?
Who would tap Bastila?
Hah! You didn't see.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 29, 2010)

Question: What exactly do I have to draw?

---

Touching the bottom:
Gain points as you touch it more...
TECHNIKA, you pervs


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

You make your own version of the GBAtemp mascot. The SNES-like character on top and add a gummy bear character


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 29, 2010)

Actually, [M]artin said we should *include* tempy and a gummy bear in our drawings. But what *exactly* are we supposed to draw?



Spoiler










lulz


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 29, 2010)

Lol, UBER paint skillz yo.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 29, 2010)

The dam at Pickwick, TN:


Spoiler


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 29, 2010)

These are my entries!

*Drawing*
Is copy/paste/editing allowed, btw?





*Photography*
This a Tibetam Budhist Monk's house.





*Poetry*
"There was a princess in peryl
But she was in a another castle
A rocket knight adventurer was called
So he could rescue this *ssh*ol*

At sonic speed he traveled
going through severy maniac mansions
but as he entered the temple of doom
he ended on a shattered dimension

With the help of some castle crashers
they put the door down
fought against the tentacles
and reached the king's crow

Finally they reached the chamber of secrets
where the the princess were held
But the there was also a guardian
tha were black belt

The brawl was intense
but the final justice was delivered
the quest was over
and the prize retrieved"

Ok, i know i went waaaay off the purposed idea (the haiku about a recent game), but believe me, most of the games hinted here i played recently...


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 29, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Actually, [M]artin said we should *include* tempy and a gummy bear in our drawings. But what *exactly* are we supposed to draw?
> Everything else is up to you, put whatever else you want in the drawing, but Tempy and a gummi bear character must be somewhere in the drawing.
> 
> QUOTE(toguro_max @ Aug 29 2010, 11:06 AM) These are my entries!
> ...


Err... no.


----------



## princeEyeless (Aug 29, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Actually, [M]artin said we should *include* tempy and a gummy bear in our drawings. But what *exactly* are we supposed to draw?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like this one..haha


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 29, 2010)

Another hiaku from idiot.

*Entry idiot #2*

_People don't know games
Try mabinogi all right?
It's too hard I know_

*Entry idiot #3*

_Snorlax blocks my path
Pokeflute where are you now?
Radio doesn't have it yet._


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll start my entries off with a place so awesome, that Martin literally can't come anywhere near it.


Spoiler: Taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate Moderrrrrrrrrrrrrn








This is the tower on the tate modern, I have no idea why I took a picture of it from this angle when a picture that included the entire thing would have been more awesome.





Now the inside.... or at least the roof and a bit of the sides...​


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Photo entry #1*
inside picture of new yankee stadium


Spoiler











*Photo entry #2*
a nice backshot picture of si yankee stadium


Spoiler











*Photo entry #3*
the remnants of old yankee stadium used to stand


Spoiler


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 30, 2010)

*Haiku*
Let's play TF2!
Oh yay, I'm on your team too!
JK. Backstabbed. FOO.


----------



## lolzed (Aug 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That Overture game
> the first stage too hard for me
> no wonder it sucked
> 
> ...


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 30, 2010)

Infinite space, huh?
WHAT'S SO INFINITE 'BOUT THIS?!?
MOVEMENT'S LIMITED!!!

pshhhhhhhhhesshhhhhhhhhhssss
*seriously wants a steam game so he can make private rooms in alien swarm*


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 30, 2010)

Gosh, Gordon Freeman,
Never says a single word,
But kicks major ass.


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 30, 2010)

I now realise that I have fantasies too,
And that's why it's left to me to say,
Cloud and Tifa, I damn Hate you!!


----------



## janouis (Aug 30, 2010)

here's my entry...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 30, 2010)

Haiku dawgs
based on half life if you cant see

My ammo is gone
Clips are nowhere to be seen
too bad i have my crowbar.

Entry 2
based on Portal if you cant see

GLaDOS says theres cake here
I cant wait to find it
I plow through level after level
still no cake
I am starting to believe the cake is a lie.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 30, 2010)

Some pics for the contest!


Spoiler























(No editing was done on that one above by the way)











.
(On a wall)















(A fountain is a structure, right?)


Yup yup


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 31, 2010)

MW2 Entry #3 for Haikus at least gosh is this game aggravating

Worst issue still here

Lots of patches, still no fix

These are nuke boosters

Care Package Gltichers

Basically the Icing on the cake

Where have you gone

Twenty-four killstreak

Friendly Apache Inbound.

Knifed!? Are you kidding?


----------



## ByteMunch (Aug 31, 2010)

They all call him Ghost
But his face is of a skull...
I DONT GET DIS SHIZZ



Spoiler











Edit: MA RANDOM LETTERZ IZ NAO A HAIKU LULZ!


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 31, 2010)

This is a joke entry, I was just playing around with CamStudio.
Apparently I didn't check to make sure it was actually recording, otherwise I'd be submitting a video instead, haha.


Spoiler








Mascot = ???
Gummi Bear = ???
Thing being eaten = ???


_All characters are completely fictional. Any resemblance to real life people are completely coincidental._


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 31, 2010)

shyam513 said:
			
		

> I now realise that I have fantasies too,
> And that's why it's left to me to say,
> Cloud and Tifa, I damn Hate you!!


It's not a haiku
But this is what haiku is
five, seven, then five


----------



## thaddius (Aug 31, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]*PHOTOGRAPHY COMPETITION*
> 
> Grab a camera and head outside! (OH GOD NO, ANYWHERE BUT OUT INTO THE REAL WORLD!!! *GASP*)
> 
> ...


That's balls, dude!! I'm working in the far north. There isn't even any snow yet so I can't even take pictures of igloos. This contest is _rigged_.


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 1, 2010)

I do love steam games,
But I do not even have one...
Winning would fix this.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 1, 2010)

There have been ton of contests for steam content lately as Steam has been improved immensley since the last time I had it take advantage and enter every contest I have 4 steam games without actually paying for any.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 1, 2010)

i randomly saw this contest
i made my entry fast as possible
hope i win plain sight
i know its lame and sucks but cant hurt to try

4got to say dats my entry


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 1, 2010)

edit your post dont double post....?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2010)

A house full of whores.
Sex in front of my mother.
I love the Sims 3.

Meh. coulda done better but havent been p[laying any new games lately.


----------



## Inunah (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a question about the prizes. What if we don't want Steam on our computer? And what if the game doesn't work anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want that game, and I'd like to enter, but fuck Steam, and my computer's a lame asshole that might not be able to play it.

Anyway, here's my entry.

*Link grabbed a cucco.
The cucco ate off his face.
Hylian Dinner.*


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 2, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> I have a question about the prizes. What if we don't want Steam on our computer? And what if the game doesn't work anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would have to install steam I think there are steam emus though...
by the time im done ima have to win a prize boyahs!!!!
ENTRY #4

Mega Man charges

A robot flies overhead

Why can’t I shoot up?


----------



## DarkShinigami (Sep 2, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> edit your post dont double post....?



i did edit but it acted like i reposted

i did but my computer likes to pms and do what i didnt do as well as crash

on a side note i am two weeks withouta crash


----------



## playallday (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------



## naglaro00 (Sep 3, 2010)

Spoiler











uhh huh


----------



## Orc (Sep 4, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]*PHOTOGRAPHY COMPETITION*
> 
> Grab a camera and head outside! (OH GOD NO, ANYWHERE BUT OUT INTO THE REAL WORLD!!! *GASP*)
> 
> ...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 4, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_- LOL
Nice pictures man! When did you go in Makati? The logo on the building is called BDO now


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 4, 2010)

i must win!!


----------



## Orc (Sep 4, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> -_- LOL
> Nice pictures man! When did you go in Makati? The logo on the building is called BDO now
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! Here's a higher resolution version of the picture _you took_ so you have a higher chance to win!


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 4, 2010)

Is dat sum Pilipinas?


----------



## Jasper07 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok here's my entry:


Spoiler










I hope that counts as a structure ...

Oh and I forgot to say that I live in Holland but took this photo in Austria on vacation


----------



## lolzed (Sep 5, 2010)

Spoiler































that was...a lot...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 5, 2010)

ENTRY 5
Callouses on thumbs
triangles pressed into palms
8 bits of heaven


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 5, 2010)

*CONTEST OVER!*

Here are your winners:

-----

*Drawing Competition*






Zarcon and her surreal, dark depiction of the GBAtemp mascot, a grim gummi bear, and one certain Fish that seems too familiar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats!

-----

*Photography Competition*






updowners and his beautiful shot of Tower X (?). Excellent colors and angle of shot, LOVE IT! Congrats!

-----

*Poetry (LOL) Competition*



			
				tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> *Haiku*
> Let's play TF2!
> Oh yay, I'm on your team too!
> JK. Backstabbed. FOO.



tinymonkeyt and her excellent interpretation of what goes on in the mind of an asshole Spy player. Congrats!

-----

(All winners, please PM or contact me with either your SteamID or e-mail address associated to your Steam account so that you can receive your prize)

-----

Once again, congrats to *ALL* entrants! Take another look at all the entries in this topic, there's some truly great stuff here. A week ago, there was nothing! Pat yourselves on the back!

Don't worry, I have another copy of another mystery Steam game that I'll be giving away in a contest that starts on Labor Day (this Monday), so stick around!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 5, 2010)

I hope the next game will be below 8GB


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 5, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Tower X (?)


its Tokyo Tower


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 5, 2010)

Cool I like competitions [   M   ]artin is so awesome


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah another competition on labor day I like it!!


----------

